# ALT0153 Build Thread



## ALT0153 (Apr 18, 2013)

*Build update #1*

The first thing I actually did (not on the list above) was that I removed the dealer stamp. I simply used my wife's blow dryer to heat up the sticker and slowly peeled it off. I then used some goo-gone to remove the remaining sticker residue.


----------



## ALT0153 (Apr 18, 2013)

*Build update #2*

I got three things in the mail this week: A PDIM from a Camaro, a mini Bluetooth ODBII, and a lower grille from a Cruze RS.

1) PDIM - After a little tedious installation (need small hands) and following the DIY Bluetooth A2DP thread I discovered the module I got from a Camaro (Part #20893388) didn't show the configure audio device option in the menus (right away). The Hardware/Software version was CC/CE and I thought that was the reason for the issue. Only during my installation of the Bluetooth ODBII module did I get the configue option to pair to the PDIM too. The Device was listed as "GMusicConnect" I can now stream music from my phone! Best $35 I've spent. Thanks ebay!

2) Mini Bluetooth ODBII - I got this little guy on ebay too for $10. Plugged it in, scanned for devices on my phone, selected ODBII (pass code 1234). I then downloaded Torque (free version) and selected the ODBII device in the settings menu, and was done! Now I'm going to have to play with the themes and backgrounds. Any suggestions?

3) My third item from ebay was a lower grille from a 2011 Cruze RS. I was planning on just plasti-dipping the lower grille in Smurfenstein's How-To, but I got this for $8.99 and thought I might as well give it a shot and also try Bgerk68's RS Lower Grille install
This will be my first big project to try hopefully this weekend.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

This build thread needs PICTURES! Come on man 

Use the







tags or upload them as attachments. PM me if you don't know how


----------



## ALT0153 (Apr 18, 2013)

I finally did my first two mods for the exterior.
1) I added black vinyl carbon fiber looking bowties


























2) I added chrome covers to my stock fog lights


----------

